# anise and lemongrass swarm trap lures



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

What makes you think anise oil will be of benefit as a swarm lure? I have not tried it, but comparing HBH (honey bee healthy) with straight lemongrass oil, it appeared that the straight lemongrass oil worked better than lemongrass oil with peppermint... I fail to see how the anise oil will help.


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

There is apparently at least anecdotal field experience with anise oil.

See page 18 for the first mention (among several in this book) of this essential oil in "Bee Hunting" (author John R. Lockard, published 1936) 

It can be viewed and downloaded at: http://www.ohiostatebeekeepers.org/wp-content/pdf/books/BeeHunting.pdf


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I guess I missed the purpose of the lure. For a bait hive, lemongrass oil is the most effective thing I've found. For syrup for bee-lining, almost any smell will do.


----------

